# Melanotan nightmare



## Toys4us (Aug 7, 2007)

Here it goes...:mmph:

I´ve been using Melanotan II for about 1 month now. First 8 days I shot 1 mg. After that I have shot 0,5 - 0,75 mg E3D. I´ve had great results! A tan like I´ve just gotten home from a long stay in Africa!

Now... All my life I´ve had perfect vision on both my eyes. Actually my family calls me The Owel ...hmmm.. 

Approx. 1 week ago I felt like I had a little bit foggy sight. I found out my left eye was the problem. It felt foggy but nothing else. I thought it was some, you know, slime or something in the eye, or the beginning of some infection. But the following days nothing happened. The eye FELT fine but my vision on that eye suddenly got blurred from one day to another. Thought this was very strange! I have never tried anything like that. At this point I didn´t think about the Melanotan untill yesterday, when I looked it up on the net. I came across a forum where a guy supposedly got impaired vision due to the use of Melanotan.... My heart stopped for a moment!!

Today my left eye vision is so blurred I can´t read a newspaper (with that eye) from a distance longer that about 1 meter. Totally blurred!!! My right eye is crystal clear though!

I´m heading for the doctor one of the next days. I must say I´m a little scared. I hope it´s only something temporarely and that it wil be fine again..

Now offcourse I can´t say if this i due to the M2 use, but I just think it´s very very odd if something like this just happens from one day to another....-Especially while on M2...

I will keep you updated... Untill then, take care of yourself and think twice!

T4U


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

mate i hope it works out for you!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Never had or heard of any eye problems using MT2.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Never had or heard of any eye problems using MT2.


me niether but i have heard of some dodgy mt2 kicking about.


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

I think if you read the 'problem' the guy had before due to a freckle or something forming behind the eye was totally unrealted to MT2 use.

There is an article about it on the board somewhere too.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

wombat68 said:


> I think if you read the 'problem' the guy had before due to a freckle or something forming behind the eye was totally unrealted to MT2 use.
> 
> There is an article about it on the board somewhere too.


I've seen a mention of an eye problem related to MT on here before.

Your avatar is disturbing.


----------

